# Introducing our new GIRL!! &#x1f60d;



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Oh, congratulations!! She is beautiful and has just the right temperament for your family  Your son is adorable too--what a great pic!


----------



## Aimiloo (Apr 23, 2018)

zooeysmom said:


> Oh, congratulations!! She is beautiful and has just the right temperament for your family
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you on both accounts!! I know my husband liked the shy boy as he was endearing but I made the choice pretty fast - this little girl was 1 girl out of a 4 boy litter...she knows how to stand up for herself! So sweet - in the pic with my son he boy is on the left looking at him
And the girl is being mischievous love it.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Such a joyful photo of your son with the puppies - how about the name Joy? She's adorable.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Congratulations. It looks like you had a super fun pick day. I'm with Skylar on the name of Joy!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Congratulations! It’s so hard to choose....Glad she made it easy for you


----------



## Aimiloo (Apr 23, 2018)

Skylar said:


> Such a joyful photo of your son with the puppies - how about the name Joy? She's adorable.


Joy is on my list, I do like 2 sylabul names though. I can’t do Ts either!


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

You said she was bubbly, so maybe her name is Bubbles?


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Cara is a doll!

Oops, sorry, Cara just rolled off my fingers after seeing your lovely puppy girl!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Joyeuse is a very traditional name for a dog. She is a darling!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Joyeaux Joyeuse {adj. f} (fjm beat me to this one  )

EN merry
· happy
· joyful
· blithe
· upbeat
· gay
· cheerful
· cheery
· light-hearted


Merry


Allegra
Italian ‘happy or jaunty’

KIkI

French origin meaning "double happiness". 

Gigi


Names often seem hard, and then it's as if you always knew it


----------



## Aimiloo (Apr 23, 2018)

Rose n Poos said:


> Joyeaux Joyeuse {adj. f} (fjm beat me to this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love Allergra! Lovely!

Currently our shortlist is Sophie, Gracie, Phoebe (meaning light and energetic), Piper

My son this morning said one that was on my list too “What about Pixie?” Which would be a fitting name Indeed.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Congratulations..adorable and I know the excitement...now the wait...


----------



## Aimiloo (Apr 23, 2018)

Mufar42 said:


> Congratulations..adorable and I know the excitement...now the wait...


I’m fortunate that we have SO much to do here to get ready for her and work is I same and my Father In Law is visiting so I won’t be just waiting around! It’s time to SHOP though lol!


----------



## Moni (May 8, 2018)

For a girl with a lot of sass I like "Moxie" knew a couple girl dogs that wore that really well


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Rose n Poos said:


> Joyeaux Joyeuse {adj. f} (fjm beat me to this one  )
> 
> EN merry
> · happy
> ...


Joyau means «*jewel*» or «*precious*» and is actually a masculine noun.

Cute pup and lots of great name ideas ! I think I like «*Bubbles*» the best.


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

I like Pixie or Moxie, but I'm partial to unusual letters in spunky girl names.

In any case, she's adorable! So exciting!


----------



## Aimiloo (Apr 23, 2018)

After too much deliberation, her name is Pixie!

Now to figure out her ful AKC name lol


----------



## Aimiloo (Apr 23, 2018)

GUYS she comes home Sunday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am beside myself!

Two questions, she got her distemper and 1st parvo at 8 weeks, my vet said I don't have to bring her in until 12 weeks unless I have concerns. I see a lot of people say to bring them in within 24 hours of getting them - is that in case there is an 'issue' with the puppy the breeder didn't tell you about?

I'm going to be working from home for a few weeks to be able to take her out and socialize easier, and also taking a few days off so we all settle in a bit. I have 2 dogs across the street to introduce her too and my friends gentle Berner. I was going to look into a puppy class that has rolling admission - is 11 weeks a good age for that?

I am so so excited!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Congrats on gotcha day being close at hand. She won't need any immunizations, but I would still bring her to the vet for a well check and to have your own vets's opinion on her general health. I had the same situation with Javelin in not needing any shots, but still wanting to get my vet to check him over. I also had him microchipped at that visit.


----------



## Aimiloo (Apr 23, 2018)

lily cd re said:


> Congrats on gotcha day being close at hand. She won't need any immunizations, but I would still bring her to the vet for a well check and to have your own vets's opinion on her general health. I had the same situation with Javelin in not needing any shots, but still wanting to get my vet to check him over. I also had him microchipped at that visit.


Thank you Lily!

In terms of the puppy socialization class question - does 11 weeks seem OK to take her to one as well?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

At my club we open our puppy only classes to babies 8 to 18 weeks old. Sooner is better so long as appropriate precautions are taken not to intermingle into a grown dog training space or to disinfect shoes and floors. 11 weeks should be just fine.


----------



## Aimiloo (Apr 23, 2018)

lily cd re said:


> At my club we open our puppy only classes to babies 8 to 18 weeks old. Sooner is better so long as appropriate precautions are taken not to intermingle into a grown dog training space or to disinfect shoes and floors. 11 weeks should be just fine.


As always I appreciate your advice!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh thank you very much. BTW I love the name Pixie. I think it will suit her very well. Are you having the breeder call her that already? 



One other social experience thing I thought of is that somebody here (I forget who, sorry I can't credit them) took their puppy around their neighborhood in a kiddie wagon when they were too young to be street legal. So long as you aren't likely to run into loose dogs that is a great way to show a pup the larger world. If you don't have a wagon Pixie will be small enough that you can carry her out and about. Social travels are part of why I suggest going to the vet even though you don't need shots next week. It will give her a chance to have a fun experience in the vet's office.


----------



## Aimiloo (Apr 23, 2018)

lily cd re said:


> Oh thank you very much. BTW I love the name Pixie. I think it will suit her very well. Are you having the breeder call her that already?
> 
> 
> 
> One other social experience thing I thought of is that somebody here (I forget who, sorry I can't credit them) took their puppy around their neighborhood in a kiddie wagon when they were too young to be street legal. So long as you aren't likely to run into loose dogs that is a great way to show a pup the larger world. If you don't have a wagon Pixie will be small enough that you can carry her out and about. Social travels are part of why I suggest going to the vet even though you don't need shots next week. It will give her a chance to have a fun experience in the vet's office.


Unfortunately I don't have a wagon - but I'm definitely going to carry her around with me and make time to sit out on our lawn and watch the world go by. We're good with loose dogs for the most part however I live with woods behind us, and a golf course across the street and coyotes are an issue (not an issue, but a concern - but I haven't seen any in my yard or on the street in 4 years. I know they are there though!). My yard is a LOT of ledge, and fencing is almost impossible - so I'm going to be walking with something for protection at night! We live right by our small little town, so I'm planning on some time on the bench outside the ice cream shop next week 

I told the breeder her name, I'm not sure if she's using but since we just decided it I can't blame her ha ha. Sunday she will be Pixie officially!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I took my puppies around in a stroller for the first few weeks to get them socialized. I liked it because I could keep them zipped in when we were moving so they couldn't jump out. Great for taking them to restaurants on patios (and Nordstrom, as pictured).


----------



## Aimiloo (Apr 23, 2018)

zooeysmom said:


> I took my puppies around in a stroller for the first few weeks to get them socialized. I liked it because I could keep them zipped in when we were moving so they couldn't jump out. Great for taking them to restaurants on patios (and Nordstrom, as pictured).


This is darling!

I was eyeing a sling online and was thinking i was nuts, but honestly she will still be little and i bet the investment would be worth it even just for a month or how long!

https://www.amazon.com/Jekeno-Small...inements=p_85:2470955011,p_72:2661618011&th=1


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Well worth it--go for it!


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

With both Poppy and Iris I took them around town somewhere every day. We have a lot of dog friendly business which are not pet stores. I carried a bath towel, put it in the cart and popped the baby in the cart. Away we went.
Lowes, Home Depot, Home Goods, Sportsman's Warehouse, Macy's, TJ Max, Marshalls, local sporting goods store, garden centers.


Both babies became very well socialized, very quickly. Enjoy your new baby, Pixie!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I know someone with toy breeds who runs in agility and when you see her gate stewarding she is always wearing a sling with her two tiny girls in it


----------



## Aimiloo (Apr 23, 2018)

zooeysmom said:


> Well worth it--go for it!


I bought this one for the material and comfort factor! I'll put a blanket in the bottom to boost her up a bit if needed in the beginning! this one looks more stable than some of the others 
https://www.amazon.com/Alfie-B-Duck...3&sr=1-3-spons&keywords=alfie+pet+sling&psc=1


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Nice! She's going to be one spoiled pup


----------



## Aimiloo (Apr 23, 2018)

zooeysmom said:


> Nice! She's going to be one spoiled pup


I'm trying to play it cool, but I have a son and a husband and am a leeeeeeetle excited about having a girl lol.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Aimiloo said:


> I'm trying to play it cool, but I have a son and a husband and am a leeeeeeetle excited about having a girl lol.



I get that. In my family after my father passed, my brother was left as the only male in the family. There was my mom, me (before BF came along), my two nieces, my aunt and her partner and their daughter and that was it for family gatherings. It was not a big surprise when their first pup was a boy.


----------



## Aimiloo (Apr 23, 2018)

lily cd re said:


> I get that. In my family after my father passed, my brother was left as the only male in the family. There was my mom, me (before BF came along), my two nieces, my aunt and her partner and their daughter and that was it for family gatherings. It was not a big surprise when their first pup was a boy.


Since the breeder had 2 pups for us to choose from, when I saw one was so different (shy/standoffish) instantly I knew we'd take the other no matter the sex. When I learned the outgoing more 'typical' puppy was a girl it was party time giddyness ha ha.


----------



## ParrotMomWantsPoodle (Apr 17, 2018)

zooeysmom said:


> I took my puppies around in a stroller for the first few weeks to get them socialized. I liked it because I could keep them zipped in when we were moving so they couldn't jump out. Great for taking them to restaurants on patios (and Nordstrom, as pictured).


OMG that's one of the cutest things I've seen in ages!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

ParrotMomWantsPoodle said:


> OMG that's one of the cutest things I've seen in ages!


Oh, thank you! That was a fun day spent with my mom and baby Maizie, just a few months before my mom passed away.


----------



## ParrotMomWantsPoodle (Apr 17, 2018)

Seems like I'm always late to the party... Aimiloo, congratulations on Pixie! Another mini cream pup! My LilyMay is 7 months old now, and it sounds like she and Pixie have the same personality. Lily is a handful! She's very rambunctious, has a strong personality and keeps me on my toes! 

Puppy classes were awesome. We've taken a break, and now I need to get her into obedience classes before she trains_ me _to follow her around on a leash.

Anyway, Pixie is super cute!


----------



## spicandspan (Apr 21, 2018)

zooeysmom said:


> I took my puppies around in a stroller for the first few weeks to get them socialized. I liked it because I could keep them zipped in when we were moving so they couldn't jump out. Great for taking them to restaurants on patios (and Nordstrom, as pictured).


So cute!!! Is that baby Maizie?

Edit: oops, responded before reading the whole thread. Maizie sure was a beautiful pup!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

spicandspan said:


> So cute!!! Is that baby Maizie?
> 
> Edit: oops, responded before reading the whole thread. Maizie sure was a beautiful pup!


j

Oh, thank you  She was the pick of her litter and has matured into a gorgeous adult. Unfortunately, I don't do her justice with my poor grooming skills! :dontknow:


----------

